# Changing Lights



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has changed out there overhead light fixtures inside the camper? Before we settled on our 312BH we looked at the Premier and I loved the low profile lights. The lights in the Outback look big and gaudy. I also hate the fact I cant choose between using 1 or 2 bulbs.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

It would be an easy mod to change the lights. They're just screwed to the plywood ceiling, so as long as the new lights cover any holes, it would be a simple switch. I don't know if anyone has switched to the same lights as the Premier, but quite a few members have swapped out the incandescant bulbs for LED panels, and some have added a switch to allow one half to work independently. The LED panels are available on E-bay for under $5.00 ea.


----------



## Kapnkirk (Mar 2, 2012)

duggy said:


> It would be an easy mod to change the lights. They're just screwed to the plywood ceiling, so as long as the new lights cover any holes, it would be a simple switch. I don't know if anyone has switched to the same lights as the Premier, but quite a few members have swapped out the incandescant bulbs for LED panels, and some have added a switch to allow one half to work independently. The LED panels are available on E-bay for under $5.00 ea.


Duggy

Do you have a link to the LED replacement bulbs?

Thanks, Keith


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Kapnkirk said:


> It would be an easy mod to change the lights. They're just screwed to the plywood ceiling, so as long as the new lights cover any holes, it would be a simple switch. I don't know if anyone has switched to the same lights as the Premier, but quite a few members have swapped out the incandescant bulbs for LED panels, and some have added a switch to allow one half to work independently. The LED panels are available on E-bay for under $5.00 ea.


Duggy

Do you have a link to the LED replacement bulbs?

Thanks, Keith
[/quote]

Here is a link to a set of 24 count LED panels on e-bay LED panel

Here is a link to a recent topic on this swap LED bulb swap. Shooter57 used 36 count LED panels, and found them to be too bright, so he added a switch to allow one side or both. I wondered if using 24 count panels would work well, and save the need for a switch.


----------



## shooter57 (Sep 23, 2011)

duggy said:


> It would be an easy mod to change the lights. They're just screwed to the plywood ceiling, so as long as the new lights cover any holes, it would be a simple switch. I don't know if anyone has switched to the same lights as the Premier, but quite a few members have swapped out the incandescant bulbs for LED panels, and some have added a switch to allow one half to work independently. The LED panels are available on E-bay for under $5.00 ea.


Duggy

Do you have a link to the LED replacement bulbs?

Thanks, Keith
[/quote]

Here is a link to a set of 24 count LED panels on e-bay LED panel

Here is a link to a recent topic on this swap LED bulb swap. Shooter57 used 36 count LED panels, and found them to be too bright, so he added a switch to allow one side or both. I wondered if using 24 count panels would work well, and save the need for a switch.
[/quote]
Slight correction, duggy, it's not that the 36 count panels were too bright... it's just that I felt you don't always need that much light, so I mod'ed it to shut down one side (can you say "ambience"?) ;] I'm happy with the option to go full or half light now.


----------

